# verschachtelte Szenen in Java3D



## dominiksh (9. Jan 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe ein paar Erfahrungen mit Java3D gesammelt und versuche gerade, ein etwas komplexeres Projekt umzusetzen. Dabei taucht folgendes Problem auf: Ich würde gern verschachtelte Szenen erstellen. Man stelle sich vor, dass auf einem virtuellen (Java3D-) Schreibtisch ein Monitor steht. Das Bild, das dieser Monitor darstellt, soll wiederum eine Java3D-Szene sein.
Hat jemand eine Idee, wie so etwas umzusetzen wäre? Oder gibt es da vielleicht sogar schon fertige Komponenten?

Vielen Dank schonmal vorweg.

Grüße,
Dominik


----------



## Gast (10. Jan 2007)

Du brauchst ein zweites Universe dass den Inhalt des Monitors off-screen rendert. Das Ergebnis mapst du dann einfach als Textur auf den Monitor.


----------



## dominiksh (11. Jan 2007)

Vielen Dank für die Antwort. 

Das funktioniert soweit: Habe ein Offscreen Canvas3D erstellt, das in einen offscreenBuffer schreibt. Allerdings muss ich nach jedem Rendervorgang die Textur neu erzeugen (texture.setImage reicht nicht), damit die Änderungen auch in der Szene wirksam werden. Und wirklich performant ist die Sache leider auch nicht...


----------

